# Lighted Plow Markers



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

This week I got my new Lighted plow markers from Kiwk Wire these things are awsome. I wired mine into my parking lights.They are not to visiable in the day but at night these light up real well 
http://www.kwikwire.com/plowmarkers.html


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Not trying to me an azz or anything. But what is the point?? DO you really need them to light up?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I had thought about getting a set, but they do not flex and I was worried that they would break on me, especially on really cold nights. I was told that they are led lights and thought it would be neet to hook them up to my led strobe flasher. Let us know how they hold up!!!


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I actually think they look kinda cool. Something different for sure. You'll get the looks from everyone else out during a storm.

Take some pictures of them on your truck.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

These can be wired into your parking lamps or turn signals, or even an LED flasher.There is some flexibilty to these however you wont be able to bend them over,If you plow around low tree branches or shrubs that are stiff you might want to use something more flexable and not waste your money.Having all the extra lights can be nice coming out of alleys or around buildings driveways since we plow drivers are easy targets for law suits


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Well did they break off yet?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope still on and working great prolly the main reason is I own and drive my own truck. I take care of the truck that takes care of me, I have had several comments here locally about them mostly good and some negitive mostly telling me why do I need lighted markers dont I know where my plow is.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Pretty neat, they wouldn't last with me plowing though.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd be more concerned about the wiring all the way out to the edges of the plow getting wiped out. Neat looking idea though.


----------

